# Straight or Slant Load?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Straight or slant load? Which do you prefer, and why? For my purpose we're talking about a 2 horse bumper pull, but I'd also be interested to hear about gooseneck/larger trailers for the sake of conversation


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like my 3-horse bumper pull with a small tack room. Steel frame with aluminum skin. I took the dividers out, though if I was going to use them I would probably only put one in and only put two horses back there.

I haul many different horses. I like the flexibility of being able to face them forward, or facing back. Some horses have a preference and I'm not always called on to "correct" or change that.

My 1/2 ton Dodge pulls and stops it well, though I would not take any trailer to the mountains with that truck.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I would never buy a two horse slant load, it looks strange and would not work well.
We have a 3 horse slant with a tack room and it works excellent for us. We can haul our hroses and an extra if we need to. It is also a bumper pull.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Fortunately both horses will load and stand quietly in both a straight load (which I have) and a slant load. 

I have come to like my two horse straight load, which has a ramp. It is wide so plenty of room that way, and has plenty of head room too. It is a Monarch for whatever that's worth. The divider comes out so I can use it similar to a stock for loading many things, and I also have a separate partition up front (not sure what it is called) to prevent horses from picking at each other (though at the moment it is out as the horses have become accustomed to each other).

I would love a goose neck, two horse straight load with ramp and large dressing room and tack room. I realized that I don't need anything larger and I don't travel very far. I do think a slant load is more comfortable for the horse on longer distances, but that's just my opinion, Walka and Misty haven't said otherwise. :lol:


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

amberly said:


> We have a 3 horse slant with a tack room and it works excellent for us. We can haul our hroses and an extra if we need to. It is also a bumper pull.


^^^^ THIS ^^^^^


A three horse slant is two horses (in spots 1 and 2) and the third spot is for hay, a water tank and portable corrals. We dry camp a lot here in SW Utah and like to have plenty of water for the two horses. A three horse isn't much more $ than a two and with our Circle J Lightening (all aluminum) the weight wasn't much different either. FWIW we bought new.

For a straight load we had a mint condition 97 Logan steel 2 horse. It was really nice and had slide-out saddle racks. Wish I still had it, it was super convenient for day trips. However, we tow sometimes behind a truck and on longer trips behind an RV and the SL didn't have room for portable corrals and hay..etc which is why we bought the above references 3 horse SL. 


One mention about 3 horse trailers...the rear side-by-side doors in many are woefully lacking in the strength department. I'd never put a horse in the third spot without carefully assessing the closure/latching system. A lot are just small tack welded bracket tabs which can easily fail if even marginally stressed.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Myself personally, I will *never *own a bumper pull. I feel that the ride is not as smooth for the horses, and it is not as safe (they can easily fishtail in the wind). I will always have a gooseneck trailer. 

I currently have a 3-horse trailer with a large dressing room and rear tack. It is a slant load. I like it. 

My ideal DREAM trailer would be a reverse slant load, since a horse will choose to ride backwards when given the opportunity to decide. So maybe someday I can get one. 

If I had a 2 horse, I've seen them both in straight loads and slant. I think both are acceptable.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

One thing to consider is with a slant load you get more even weight distribution because the horses load at an angle. 

In a side by side if you only have one horse in it, you have all the weight on one side which means the brakes on that side are going to grab harder, in the rain or on the ice, if you have to do a panic stop this could mean losing control of the trailer. 

Just something to consider because you will not always have two horses in the trailer, for instance you buy a new horse, or you are taking a sick horse to the vet, and situations like that can put you on the road when you normally wouldn't be with a horse.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I prefer a slant. I also prefer a gooseneck or a fifth wheel (it's crazy that you can't find a two or three horse with a fifth wheel!).

My mare will load on anything..I could probably get her on an equipment trailer, ask her to stand, and drive around the farm, and she'd still be there, lol. I wouldn't, but I have no doubt she'd load onto/into anything I asked her to. When I had her moved between barns this spring she went in a 2 horse, straight load, bumper pull. I tied the divider to the right and she stood slant for the trip.

If I buy a trailer anytime soon, it'll probably be a little 2 horse BP for cheap. The trailer I eventually want will be a 4 horse, full living quarters, side tack and it will be hauled with my converted Ram 1500 off a fifth wheel. Oh, and it will all be converted to air brakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I like my 2 horse slant. I only have one horse, so I have the extra slot for another horse or just to keep my muck bucket and fork handy.

I think something that should be kept in mind is that horses are individuals and have their own preferences. Not all horses prefer to ride facing the back. I often trailer my horse loose in the trailer with the divider tied open. He still stands up in the area that would be the first slot. I've never trailered him in a straight load, so I'm not really certain how he would take it.

The size of the horse has a bearing on what will work as well. Slant loads are limited by the width of the trailer and often don't work so well for larger horses. Straight loads, on the other hand, can be made longer to accommodate larger horses and often have wider slots as well. When I was trailer shopping, I looked at quite a few slant loads that had very skinny slots that I couldn't imagine my horse being comfortable in even though he's a small horse, both in height and length.

I've heard enough stories of horses going up and into the manger that I wouldn't ever get a manger style straight load. The kind with chest bars and an open area for the horse's head look nice, but I suspect I'd have to have chest and butt bars adjusted for my horse's size.

Bumper pull was the only option for me- my truck doesn't have the payload capacity to handle a gooseneck trailer. I traded in my little car to get the truck, so the truck is my daily commuter as well as my trailer hauler, and I really wouldn't want to drive anything bigger on a daily basis.


----------



## GOLDnDIAMONDS (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a 2014 Trails West Adventure MX. It's a two horse slant load bumper pull and man is it sturdy! I was worried I would have to get some stability bars, but have hauled clear into the the Rocky Mountians with it, and not only does it have a fabulous turning radius (much desired in some rather sticky spots) but I've never had issues with pitching as the base is so wide. 

Now I would have preferred a three horse slant load gooseneck for the same reasons others have stated, but my non horsey husband put his foot down. I ended up buying new because people were listing 5+ year old trailers for the same price I could negotiate down to new. 

Personally had I had the budget for it I would have gotten myself something similar to this

Sundowner Trailer Corporation

I LOVE that you can load without getting crowded by the horse, exit both sides, and enter the tack area from the horse area. Unfortunately the ones for sale in my area were 7-10k out of my price range and no one was selling used. Oh well, I am not disappointed in the slightest with the trailer I have now! It'll serve me well for many years. 

Anyway, I think there are benefits to both straight and slant loads and it really does depend on personal preference and occasionally the horse. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

GOLDnDIAMONDS said:


> I have a 2014 Trails West Adventure MX. It's a two horse slant load bumper pull and man is it sturdy!


I have a 2005 Trail West Adventure MX - LOVE IT. Went from the tiny 2H straight load BP - which I called a one horse slant load :lol: - to the Trails West and couldn't be any happier with it. 

I would love to have a 2-3H slant load goose neck LQ or with weekend package, but it is not to be. Since I won't be getting one of those, my TW does very nicely indeed.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a four horse slant w/ dressing room (Goose neck). I bought it because Pistol was having tons of issues in my straight load. I bought that trailer when Pistol was four or five years old but when he was a teenager, maybe 18ish... He started doing nutty things in the trailer. Kicking and stumbling and falling. Now it was a 1970 Quarter Horse Stock trailer (so very tiny). Can't remember the brand off the top of my head. I actually still have it, it's parked in the woods behind the barn. Anyway, the vet said his equilibrium was screwy (can't remember what he called it) and so he suggested I get a slant load. It made all the difference in the world.

I've been really happy with my trailer. We use it for camping in the summer, haul four wheelers and dirt bikes... canoes and horses... It's quite convenient to have.

I think it might have been a homebuilt. (my old trailer) The new one is a keiferbuilt. What I want next is a Lakota w/ living quarters.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

While I do appreciate all of the replies regarding trailer preferences, I'm looking for the pros and cons of both styles. To those who have said which one they prefer, could you say why you feel the way you do? For what it's worth, the trailer will be for my 15hh quarter horse. Much of the time I will be hauling him solo, but I would like the flexibility of being able to bring friends' horses along who may be a bit bigger. Not a massive draft cross or something, but I have a few friends with TBs in the 16hh range. For this reason I don't want to have something too restrictive in size and was considering the merits of a straight load. On the other hand, my guy is a difficult loader at this point. I haven't been able to work on the issue since I didn't have my own trailer, but that'll be my first course of action once it's acquired. Still, I want something that would potentially make loading easier, and I've heard from many that slant loads can be easier for some. Right now I'm leaning towards a slant load while paying particular attention to stall sizes! 

Still, I'm mainly looking for general pros and cons of both, WHY you prefer the style that you do, and under which situations one may be preferred over the other. 



STT GUY said:


> ^^^^ THIS ^^^^^
> 
> 
> A three horse slant is two horses (in spots 1 and 2) and the third spot is for hay, a water tank and portable corrals. We dry camp a lot here in SW Utah and like to have plenty of water for the two horses. A three horse isn't much more $ than a two and with our Circle J Lightening (all aluminum) the weight wasn't much different either. FWIW we bought new.
> ...


Would this concern about door strength also apply to a two horse slant? For what it's worth, I don't particularly want a rear tack. I also am not planning on doing a lot of horse camping type stuff, so I think a front dressing room will be more than plenty of space for all the tack/supplies I need. 



amberly said:


> I would never buy a two horse slant load, it looks strange and would not work well.
> We have a 3 horse slant with a tack room and it works excellent for us. We can haul our hroses and an extra if we need to. It is also a bumper pull.


What is the reason why a two horse wouldn't work well? Because you need the extra slot, or because there's something practically wrong with the setup?



beau159 said:


> Myself personally, I will *never *own a bumper pull. I feel that the ride is not as smooth for the horses, and it is not as safe (they can easily fishtail in the wind). I will always have a gooseneck trailer.
> 
> I currently have a 3-horse trailer with a large dressing room and rear tack. It is a slant load. I like it.
> 
> ...


Based on the research I've done a gooseneck won't be right for me based on the truck I'm buying. So, I'll be buying a bumper pull. 



verona1016 said:


> I like my 2 horse slant. I only have one horse, so I have the extra slot for another horse or just to keep my muck bucket and fork handy.
> 
> I think something that should be kept in mind is that horses are individuals and have their own preferences. Not all horses prefer to ride facing the back. I often trailer my horse loose in the trailer with the divider tied open. He still stands up in the area that would be the first slot. I've never trailered him in a straight load, so I'm not really certain how he would take it.
> 
> ...


That is exactly my logic with regards to gooseneck vs bumper pull. I'm upgrading from my tiny sedan to a truck, and driving a huge truck for everyday uses isn't very practical. It will definitely be able to handle a two horse bumper pull from what I've determine, but I don't want to go bigger truck wise or push the limits of my truck with too much trailer. 

Regardless of what I buy, I'm not looking at trailers with mangers. I've heard a number of negative things about them, so it's just not something I'm interested in. Thanks for the comments on slant load stall size. Helpful info!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have 2 trailers currently. First is a 2 horse straight load extra-wide with a ramp and completely removable center divider if I wish.
Chest bars and solid butt bars, sliding windows on sides and back and a jalousie window front with overhead vents for cross-ventilation...all are operational open/close capability. 
Trailer has 2 escape full size human doors either side up front and a I have fully closing and lockable top rear doors...my trailer if I choose can be locked tight to safeguard my possessions inside during overnight travel. I can remove my top doors or lock them open and trailer that way too.
No tack room.
Height clearance is 7'6".... and I love it!

My second trailer is a semi-stock 4 horse.
2 dedicated stalls in front with removable head and body divider, a slam gate and a "box" are in the back section for 2 more horses or "stuff". Step up load.
Side full-size escape door in front section for human or if necessary a horse can fit through mine, it is 4' wide. I had a moveable "chest bar" made so no walking out if I open that door by the horse standing there.
This trailer as a stock version is open sided at the top only. It has ventilation openings with screening {they twist turn open} in front, a window that can open but not during travel, roof vents. I had slide-in plexiglass pieces made to close the trailer in for cold and bad weather conditions {saves the trailer insides}. This trailer has a sliding rear gate that allows access without opening the entire trailer back open. Trailer has a wide swinging gate rear opening.
_Excellent_ lighting interior and exterior with LED lights, loading lights that are superb in darkness.
Height clearance is supposed to be 7' but it actually measures 7' 4" high....good height for me and my horses.
I have a small storage area that I use for hay, assorted necessities like a muck fork and basket if we are going anyplace needing stalls cleaned. No tack storage but I don't need that with a locking truck bed actually..and not difficult to retrieve my equipment either from truck bed.

Both trailers are fully matted. Both trailers are bumper pull.
I own trucks large enough and strong enough to tow and not have "sway" like others made mention of. I also do not tow at unsafe speeds like many do I see on the road....

Now I have found from trailering various horses with various trailers besides my own....not every horse likes a ramp, some hate them and won't go in.
Not every horse likes a slant load and they fret, fuss and are a sweaty drippy mess upon destination arrival when others alongside were fine.
Not every horse likes to travel facing forward either....
Every horse is a individual. 
For this reason when I could just let the horse loose to see how they traveled....well, mine choose to stand either straight forward or straight backward but _not _slanted {IDK}.

I have hauled others trailers that were goosenecks, _*not*_ 5th wheel plated though.
There was some difference but not enough that I would swear to one or the other allegiance. 
What I did find personally, the trailers I towed *were not* living quarters style. 
They had the over truck bed storage that was a PITA to get into or out of it anything you placed in it....just my feeling on it. I had to climb, stand on a ladder and still get in that darn space to get what was there...just not for me.
Some also had rear tack storage that was not well planned and were difficult to pull down the top saddle and harder to place it back up there when it was a "heavy" western style. 
I also did not like the fact that I had to go through that dark alley to get inside the trailer itself...and worse to get out if you did not have a empty last stall...no escape way in a emergent situation. Not every horse self loads nor does every slant have windows that drop to tie/untie a head. 
I also had the displeasure of the last stall did not have a butt bar/chain so when you opened the door someone might be stepping back immediately....that really turned me off to this type of trailer..._my safety in jeopardy. _
I do believe it was this particular trailer, but it made me aware of things on goosenecks in general I do not like. Several goosenecks that I have hauled or ridden in had no human "out" door in the horse area and that really frightened me if I had to GET OUT I could not except past the freaking out horse...no thank-you!

Currently bumper pull owner I am, may get a gooseneck in the future but it would have particular things I like that others might not.
All are personal preferences.

Regardless of what kind of trailer you purchase, consider not getting a height clearance under 7'. Today, I think it is more "standard" than lower. It affords you the extra inches if the horse should toss their head not to bonk it and when they step up inside either ramped or not they still have some amount of step up...they not tip their ears which frightens many a animal.
Also easier to sell a taller height clearance trailer as it meets the needs of those with larger horses.
Today I see many trailers with heights over 7'6" pretty often...probably "custom" options but if you need it you need it.

Happy shopping, enjoy the investigating phase and safe travels once you purchase.:wink:

_apologies for the long post but I tried to give info and why as you asked._


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Thanks! I definitely want something with tack storage. I know that it's not necessary for everyone and I COULD get by without it, but I know it's something I'll wish I had if I didn't. Since I'm certain I don't want a rear tack, I guess that leave a front dressing room type thing. Doesn't need to be anything giant or elaborate, but there's some stuff I'll want to keep in the trailer all the time and I'd like to keep my tack in there while hauling/showing/whatever. Not looking for living quarters, though that may be a decent idea far into the distant future  The over the bed storage area seems useful for items you want to store in your trailer, but not use on a regular basis. Perhaps extra sets of show clothes, extra saddle pads, stuff like that. It's there if you need it, but you don't have to expend great effort on a regular basis accessing. Not a concern to me as I'm not looking at gooseneck, but if I was...

A ramp is definitely something I want. My horse seems to load better with one, and I like the idea of them. 

I'm also planning on getting something 7' in height. My horse is only 15hh so I definitely feel as though he doesn't need anything taller, but I wouldn't feel comfortable going any shorter. 7' is a reasonable height for most horses that are not crazy tall, correct?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> I'm also planning on getting something 7' in height. My horse is only 15hh so I definitely feel as though he doesn't need anything taller, but I wouldn't feel comfortable going any shorter. 7' is a reasonable height for most horses that are not crazy tall, correct?


Mine is 7' tall and my 15hh horse has never come close to hitting it, though he loads and unloads very well. I did let a friend borrow my trailer for a bit to get her horse better versed on trailer loading and he came pretty close to hitting his head on the door frame (which comes down lower than the interior ceiling) quite a few times as he backed out. He was a bigger horse- probably more like 16.2hh


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be getting a two horse slant step up with dressing room. What I like about the slant is open space to load my horse. Since I only have one horse and will be going to shows alone, I like that I can load him up in the front stall and close the divider and do what I need to do. Unloading I can open the back door up and not worry he's still tied and trying to back up since he's secured in the stall until I release the divider and I'm at his head able to control him. 

I like that if a horse doesn't like to back off the trailer the reiners can turn around.

Can leave it as a bit box stall at the show grounds, don't have to remove the middle divider of a straight.

I don't like trying to lead a difficult or young horse into a straight where I feel trapped that if he bolts behind me I'm stuck in a small stall.

Using it for one horse mostly equal weight in the trailer and not all on the driver side which helps with corners.

I dont like the ramps they get slippery in wet and snow with a horse with shoes and my horse who doesn't normally load on a ramp kept going from the side and caught a foot under the side edge of the ramp. A step up you don't have to worry about them stepping off on an angle or the side.


Those are my reasons for a slant


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Duck... especially if you end up with a slant and a dressing room... or on any trailer actually.... 
Please make sure the front wall is a secured wall not moveable as some are.
Kind of defeats the purpose of locking the door when with a easy push the wall gives and all your equipment is there for the taking.
Read about and heard of it happening to many times....buyer beware!

Happy shopping!!
:wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry that you cannot buy a gooseneck. I took the plunge in 2000 and I don't ever want to haul horses again in a bumper hitch. The typical small bumper hitch trailer, the one that we had first, had a 1/2 height tack room, under a place for hay---I guess it was a semi-stock, 4-horse as described above--and I was AWAYS bumping my head getting tack in and out.
I went for a 4-horse slant load bc I always noticed that when you trailer one horse in a stock trailer that horse would always end up standing at a 45 degree angle, instead of facing straight forward. I figured that if the horse preferred it, then this design would make them comfortable. 1/2 of the back is a walk in tack room. The peculiar design of mine could be improved, but I have room for 4 saddles on racks, a set each of halter/leads and bridles (which we needed for period tack), a small metal trash can for grain, one 
http://www.paradisefarmandtack.com/trailer-aid/
BUY ONE OF THESE-important!, a grooming box and leather repair kit, plus room for other stuff, like a bag of extra shipping boots and wraps.
The one stall was a little cramped so I have removed one divider and my 16'3hh KMH gelding is tied at the front, but has more room to stand and balance.
DH regrets the stock trailer. When my MIL passed away (one hour from our house), we were able to move so much stuff with the horse trailer, and even helped my SIL and her DH with the stuff that they moved out. They lived 10 minutes from her home. Stock trailers are very versitile, and, unless you buy a slant load with everything removable, it becomes only a horse trailer.
WhatEVER you buy, please make sure that the floor is good, you have removable mats for it, and that you keep the mats out of the trailer when it isn't in use. You will trap humidity between the mats and the trailer and wear out your floor, which is very dangerous. I keep my trailer mats in the barn aisle, and they are easy to put back in when I need to trailer, plus protected from the weather. Winter wear and tear from my horses entering and exiting their stalls is degligable. I even have the original four 2 1/2' x 6' mats that I bought for my 1986 trailer. Those mats can last forever if you care for them.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Thanks! The open loading space is what I really like about a slant load, especially with my tricky loader. I also like the idea of being able to open the back door with the divider holding my horse in place (if he's in there alone) but on the other hand I don't see too much of a reason to open the back door until I'm ready to unload him. 

Thanks for the advice about a solid tack room wall! It's not something I've thought about, but it makes total sense. I highly doubt I'd ever want to collapse it, so I'd rather it be a completely secure place to store my tack during shows. 

I think that I COULD store most necessary items in an under manger tack area, but since I don't trust the manger type it's not something I'd probably end up having. I've also heard about slant loads mimicing the way a horse travels in an open trailer, and it seems to make sense. During the actual travel portion my horse doesn't seem to mind riding in either style, but I can't exactly get into his head! He's also good abou unloading, just the loading is problematic. 

I'll definitely be getting a trailer aid first thing! Something I'd never haul without. The only incident I've been involved in on the road was with a flat tire on the interstate, and since the lady hauling our horses had one of these it was a non issue. I also like the idea of removable dividers for the sake of trailer versatility. Thanks for the advice on mats as well!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I went through this same decision last year, straight or slant. I already knew I was getting a featherlite and the straight and slant loads are both very nice. 

Straight loads pros : 2 escape doors, one on each side for easy loading and getting in to unload. Plenty of room in the dressing room. Can get either horse out at anytime.

Cons: It was a little longer/heavier, and since my f150 is my daily driver I couldn't get too big of a trailer with it. Its not as convenient to open up and haul other things like hay or my quad.

The slant loads pros: can open up as a stock trailer, has decent enough size dressing room. I was able to have the rear tack removed and saddle racks put in dressing room creating more space for the horse in 2nd stall. I also had an emergency escape door installed at the first stall. When just hauling my one horse I usually just tie the divider back and give him the whole trailer.

Cons: slightly less roomy IMO for the horse thats in the front stall. My stocky 15.2 QH was a bit of a squeeze, but my new 15h TWH fits great. I've been having a hard time finding the perfect way to hang hay in there that its not RIGHT in his face and more flush against the wall.

In the end I'm extremely happy with my custom slant load from featherlite. I paid a little more but got EXACTLY what I wanted and was able to bring in things I liked about both types of trailers (like adding in the escape door for front loaded horse). If your horse wears over a 78" blanket, a regular size slant load could be a little bit of a squeeze but they can make them larger. I also agree with what others said about the moving tack room wall in the slant loads...not only is it easier for thieves but they usually have a little gap at the bottom for your bedding/poop/pee to get into your dressing room through!


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

When we show we might have multiple horses on a slant that show at different times. You can have the horse you need at the back and when you open the door the horses in the front or all spots (we have 4 horse) don't try to back out. If you have a two straight but only need one and its a ramp then you got to worry about the other horse trying to back off. That's what I meant with you can go in and check on the horse, remove or add a sheet and since he's contained on three sides and your on the other side you have room to move around. 

To put a sheet or something on my horse in a straight I would have to get him off and loaded again. 

I always think outside he box and that everything I do I need to do alone.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

evilamc said:


> I also agree with what others said about the moving tack room wall in the slant loads...not only is it easier for thieves but they usually have a little gap at the bottom for your bedding/poop/pee to get into your dressing room through!


You can add plexiglass in the tack room side with rubber on the bottom or rubber mats in the tack room to stop bedding/poop/pee from going into the tack room

You can add padlock things on both sides of the removable wall in the tack room therefore you cannot remove the wall unless you go into the tack room to unlock the padlocks attached to the divider and trailer wall. 

You can also lock the tack room door and put a padlock on the back door/ramp to prevent anyone from opening it while your not using the horse compartment.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ReiningCrazy said:


> If you have a two straight but only need one and its a ramp then you got to worry about the other horse trying to back off. That's what I meant with you can go in and check on the horse, remove or add a sheet and since he's contained on three sides and your on the other side you have room to move around.



Not sure exactly what kind of straight load you have seen but mine has solid steel padded butt bars _{many have chain butt bars}_....unless the horse flips over it backward that bar is keeping him in the trailer same as your slant dividers do when back is open. I happen to use my divider when I ship multiple horses for each to have their own space and not be crowded.
Difference in your 4 horse slant that I can envision is if your horse has no horse either side you have access to put sheet or blanket as needed maybe easier. :think: 
Can do the same thing in a 2 horse if one horse is off...just maybe can't do surcingles depending upon what side of the trailer the horse stands on...
Of course the trailer holds less horses too....

evilamc... _love the described changes you made to your trailer, especially the "OUT" door you had installed._
My friend has a 6 horse slant now, her first trailer was a 4 horse and she found her horses had difficulty fitting in some of the stalls as some were "short"???? 
She could only load her horses a particular way or could not snap shut the dividers....she fixed that when she got her new trailer... 
Custom made and part of the changes were longer and wider stalls so her horses fit more comfortably. Her trailer is wider wheel to wheel inside dimensions and wider each stall width, so her chunky built 1/4 horses have more breathing room.
What she spent on a trailer many spend for their house.... Forget the truck she needed to pull the monster thing with :shock: 

_Having $$$$ is great, wish we all had more for our dreams to become reality!_ :wink:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Not sure exactly what kind of straight load you have seen but mine has solid steel padded butt bars _{many have chain butt bars}_....unless the horse flips over it backward that bar is keeping him in the trailer same as your slant dividers do when back is open. I happen to use my divider when I ship multiple horses for each to have their own space and not be crowded.
> Difference in your 4 horse slant that I can envision is if your horse has no horse either side you have access to put sheet or blanket as needed maybe easier. :think:
> Can do the same thing in a 2 horse if one horse is off...just maybe can't do surcingles depending upon what side of the trailer the horse stands on...
> Of course the trailer holds less horses too....
> ...


I have seen a horse get the solid butt bar loose on a straight load trailer. Not sure if this is the type of bar you're describing, but the one I'm talking about is a solid steel bar with padding around it and sort of a hook that you stick in a hole once the horse is loaded. The horse was loaded, trailer door shut after the second horse was loaded, and the horse tried to back out a couple of times. No huge violent thing or big issue, he calmed down right after. Got to the destination, opened the back door, and saw that the horse had slid the bar up a couple of inches and out of the hole. We could go on about how the situation could be prevented, but the point is that a horse could just as easily pop that trailer's bar open after the rear door was opened. The divider in most slant loads also seem to provide more of a visual barrier for the horse, while when you open the straight load's back door you're removing that visual barrier.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> I have seen a horse get the solid butt bar loose on a straight load trailer. Not sure if this is the type of bar you're describing, but the one I'm talking about is a solid steel bar with padding around it and sort of a hook that you stick in a hole once the horse is loaded. The horse was loaded, trailer door shut after the second horse was loaded, and the horse tried to back out a couple of times. No huge violent thing or big issue, he calmed down right after. Got to the destination, opened the back door, and saw that the horse had slid the bar up a couple of inches and out of the hole. We could go on about how the situation could be prevented, but the point is that a horse could just as easily pop that trailer's bar open after the rear door was opened. The divider in most slant loads also seem to provide more of a visual barrier for the horse, while when you open the straight load's back door you're removing that visual barrier.


That's exactly what happened to my friend in her new straight load trailer last month. Loaded a quarter horse and the way he tried to back up with the butt bar in place he got under the butt bar and when he shifted he actually popped the butt bar out of the hole. 

I have an issue that when you open the doors and the horse tries to back out on their own hits the butt bar springs forward hits the chest bar and panics. Seen it happen as not all horses like trailers. The slant offers that visual barrier that you can open the door and not worry the horse trying to back out under the butt bar. With my Autisim I get a bit flustered at times I get stressed and worried and may do things out of order like releasing his head first or was I to open the door or remove the butt bar then his head. 

Again just a personal preference. I like the fact when alone I can open the door, climb in, open the divider, go to the horses head and unclip his tie and off we go. 
Even loaded with two horses I can open the back door leave the butt bar up and deal with the firsts horse and know the second horse is secured behind the divider. I fear in a straight that I deal with one horse and the other one starts to go forward or back up and I don't have that 'solid' barrier to stop them.

Straight load if I'm alone I can't be opening the door and taking the butt bar down and be at his head to make sure I unclip him and he doesn't bolt backwards. Again many people do it by themselves everyday my preference is what I feel safer dealing with and easiest. I don't have years of experiences training horses or dealing with difficult horses, I have my four year old quarter horse and he loads better on an open slant and I feel comfortable loading him and unloading him alone that way.

ETA - if my horse is loaded alone in the first stall I can open the divider and put his blanket on, check something by leaving him tied and pushing him over from one side of the trailer wall to the other, like when he is tied in his stall to be tacked, with a straight I can't move him from the driver side to the front of the trailer to do things like that.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> Thanks for the advice about a solid tack room wall! It's not something I've thought about, but it makes total sense. I highly doubt I'd ever want to collapse it, so I'd rather it be a completely secure place to store my tack during shows.


Also make sure that the tack room door is weather-proof. I made sure that the wall between the tack room and the horse area was solid, but didn't really pay attention to the door (because why would the door be a problem?)... alas, it had 1/2" gaps on all sides of the door and was not even remotely waterproof :-( I had an body shop work on it, and now it's semi-water-resistant, but I don't think it will ever be as water tight as a tack room door ought to be... It's my only real complaint about my trailer.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ReiningCrazy said:


> I have an issue that when you open the doors and the horse tries to back out on their own hits the butt bar springs forward hits the chest bar and panics. Seen it happen as not all horses like trailers


**For NEWBIES:
Even a horse experienced with trailers can do something dumb and panic. YOU must learn about proper loading/unloading and driving practices.
ALWAYS take your time, secure everything and MAKE your horse back out of the trailer. Any horse backing is listening to you better than one you are leading forward. That horse will also trust you better. Many trailer unloading accidents occur when a horse decides to turn around and walk out forward.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not super on topic but something I've been wondering.

Our barn has a 3 horse slant.

It is not uncommon for horses after long rides to have a (large and painful) hot swollen rub mark right haunch. I'm assuming this is from leaning for extra purchase and is something I've only noticed after "non local" trips.

Why is this happening? I'm assuming it's not "the norm" or less people would use them...

Is it normal for a long trip? Are the horses just leaning? Is the trailer a little small for these horses (average-larger sized. Haven't noticed it with smaller horses but they don't usually go on the long trips)? Is it the material in the trailer?

How do I prevent this?

Someday when I get a trailer I would be interested in a slant load but this one issue is a big turn off, so what is causing it?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Interesting observation you see happening Yogi....

My first gut reaction would be to short a stall length and to narrow a stall width if the animal is forced to ride with their side squashed....
Not being able to "get purchase" as you call it and stand on their own feet without leaning heavily would concern me.
Think road vibration also must come into play and leg weariness too.......

I was told many years ago by a old-timer horseman that making a horse stand continually on a slant when ever in a moving trailer, the horse having no choice or ability to stand straight forward or backward _he knew _to cause some type of neurological deficit....:think: IDK. 
He made mention of their fine-tuned equilibrium being slightly off when getting off the trailer and over time it can compound in intensity? 
I truly don't know but with what you make note of Yogi puts a large question mark in front of me for investigation.

Does make me wonder though when people pay to ship those hundreds of thousand and million dollar horses why they stand facing forward, backward or in a box *not* confined standing at a angle.... {_professional commercial horse shipping companies that move the elite of the equine world in air-ride suspension rigs....}_
_What is it they know and we, as horse lovers and owners do not???:?_


_:think:............hmm.

A real good question it is....
_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Not super on topic but something I've been wondering.
> 
> Our barn has a 3 horse slant.
> 
> ...


Seems close enough to on topic for me  I'd wonder if the slot is narrow so the horses are rubbing in that location? I'd also wonder if that area should be padded. The chest bar in straight load trailers are usually padded, but I don't recall the dividers in slant loads usually being padded. 

I've never noticed this issue with the slant load we borrowed a couple of times to take four hour trips with my horse, so perhaps it's just that particular one? I'd be curious to know if other people have had these troubles?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> It is not uncommon for horses after long rides to have a (large and painful) hot swollen rub mark right haunch. I'm assuming this is from leaning for extra purchase and is something I've only noticed after "non local" trips.
> 
> *Why is this happening?*


Driver/owner error. I've been beat up by telling people how wrong I havr been when I've trailered for 24 hours straight, keeping my horses in that trailer the entire time. I have NEVER and I MEAN NEVER had anything swollen on my horses for a long trip WITH MEAL AND REST BREAKS, plenty of hay, water offered every stop. I use full floor mats and wrap my horse's legs.
I drive out slow and cruise to a super smooth stop every time I trailer. It has become an obssession with me to drive as smoothly as possible.

This driver is throwing the horses around. The style of trailer has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I should specify- the barn also has a "big rig" (6/7 stalls) so the horses don't usually ride in the 3 horse, though it depends on the need. (Trailered for MA to TX for AECs last year and they took the big rig for 2- 2 large box stalls and one large storage space) From MA to PA (7 hours give or take for location) for 1/2 horses they usually take the 3 horse which is when I've noticed the issues. It seems to be from the wall not the divider. About where a butt bar would sit.

I have also thought about padding but am not sure.

It could be driver error though I'm sure the driver wouldn't be happy to hear that . I believe the trade off drivers but I don't go with them so assume it ends up being one most of the time.

It's one specific long horse that I think of though I've noticed it on others as well. The roads are mostly highway so while I feel leaning is most likely they shouldn't have to too much on the highway..?

Lousy artist but it's roughly this location (on the right hip) size and shape and seems to be from rubbing (hot swollen sore lack of hair, almost like a giant bruise from a kick, which I thought it was until it kept on happening). Sometimes bigger or smaller. It can get pretty big. No one seems to say anything


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yogiwick I've seen more horses have rub marks there plus raw spots on their tails from sitting on the door of a straight load than I have on horses traveling in a slant load. I had one mare that was really bad about sitting on the door. I'd have to smack her butt a few times once we got to where we going to get her to stand on her own 4 feet so I could even get the door opened. Wrapping her tail was a must and half the time she'd get the bandage pulled down and still end up with a raw spot. 

We have a 4 horse slant load and I don't have any problems with rub marks even on the 8-9 hour trip to Missouri. My gelding isn't any too small either at 16 hands. Our trailer is 8' wide though.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting, so you think the horses I've noticed this with just happen to be horses that like to lean/sit?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

That or the stalls are too small. I've seen some slant loads configured in a way that unless you were hauling ponies there was no way you were going to fit in as many horses as they were meant for. When I met hubby he had a 3 horse slant that would only fit 2 horses. A friend had a 4 horse Eby that was the same. He ended up having to take all the dividers out and it was still pushing it to get 4 horses in.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Driver/owner error. I've been beat up by telling people how wrong I havr been when I've trailered for 24 hours straight, keeping my horses in that trailer the entire time. I have NEVER and I MEAN NEVER had anything swollen on my horses for a long trip WITH MEAL AND REST BREAKS, plenty of hay, water offered every stop. I use full floor mats and wrap my horse's legs.
> I drive out slow and cruise to a super smooth stop every time I trailer. It has become an obssession with me to drive as smoothly as possible.
> 
> This driver is throwing the horses around. The style of trailer has nothing to do with it.


Yes, I've seen some horrific drivers pulling horse trailers and seemingly forgetting that there are live animals back there! I've always wanted to stick these drivers in the trailer itself and take them for a brisk drive "around the block"! Anyone who has been back there for even a few minutes experiencing what the horse is going through can't help but become a better driver!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha I was at a light the other day and saw a trailer _flying_ past and though wth?

Then realized it was my barns trailer. Knowing that I knew it was empty. LOL

They were transporting jump standards.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is it perhaps from an injection ? like a tranquillizer? 
have you looked at your horse in the trailer ? how he fits ? 
does he sit back when in the trailer ?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

No, definitely not. It's very clearly a rub mark.

It's not my horse and I help load/unload and otherwise have minimal to do with the trip. As I said this has been noticed with several horses so either a weird coincidence or it's something to do with the trailer itself.

It may have to do with fit, but idk what's normal and what's not.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

stevenson said:


> is it perhaps from an injection ? like a tranquillizer?
> have you looked at your horse in the trailer ? how he fits ?
> does he sit back when in the trailer ?


Who are you asking?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Duck Dodgers.. that was for Yogi.
I have a four horse Stock trailer bumper pull. I put down rubber mats, and the horses will stand sideways, they prefer it, they will also turn and ride backwards, which they really like! 
If you only trailer a few times a year and not long distance a bumper pull is fine. 
If I trailered a lot, and Long distances I would want a fifth wheel . Mine are happier trailered back wards, so i would I want a trailer wide enough for this.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> It may have to do with fit, but idk what's normal and what's not.


I think the short answer is that any kind of injury is not normal and indicates a problem with the horse, the trailer, or the driver!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Corporal said:


> MAKE your horse back out of the trailer. Any horse backing is listening to you better than one you are leading forward. That horse will also trust you better. Many trailer unloading accidents occur when a horse decides to turn around and walk out forward.


We always unload all horses from slants forward and transport hundreds every summer without incident. Proper procedures, confident handlers, and common sense and all goes well 99.9% of the time..

Once last summer I had one rush off - he was unfamiliar with the particular trailer/ramp and took a little leap vs a step at the side ramp. Yes, he knocked down his rider and there was a minor injury, but it had as much to do with the rider putting herself in danger's way (leading from directly in front vs off to the side while on the ramp) as it was the horses fault. I was partially at fault as well for not having my usual "pre-unloading" discussion with the rider as well who was unfamiliar with the trailer in question - I'm usually very cautious to guide people with regards to how to unload safely, what do to, when to do it, etc, and we never have issues walking horses off when I do.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

My sister hauls drafts to jobs that might be 20 hours or more away. She always loads them slant, sometimes without dividers installed. 

I had a four horse stock with a center slam gate. It had center dividers, but again, I almost never used them. For difficult horses, I'd put them up in the front box, untied, or tied center side. They almost always chose to ride slant or backwards.

Recently, when moving my mare or taking her to the vet, I rent a 3 horse stock and tie her center driver side. She prefers to ride reverse or reverse slant. 

When I buy a trailer, it will be a minimum 3-horse slant, preferably with a walk in tack/dressing room. I can go with either a gn or a bp; my preference is gn for stability, control, ease of backing, etc. I also like that in most slants, the gates can be left open and anchored, allowing the horse more room, or I can just load her in center stall and use 1 and 3 for stuff I'll need on the trip.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a 2 horse straight load and I am having trouble with one of my horses staying in after he loads, he will rush out immediately. I am afraid he will break the butt chain before I get the door close because he is so scared. I am now looking for a stock trailer thinking he wouldn't be so cramped.


----------



## scarletnape (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm late to this thread and this may have been mentioned already. I finally bought a 2 horse slant BP about 3 months ago. About 3 weeks before I bought my trailer, I was seriously considering a gooseneck since I liked the weight distribution and somewhat more stable hauling a gooseneck would provide.

But another owner in the "barn" in which I board my horse asked me a question which I thought was very pertinent. If I were to breakdown and needed someone to haul my trailer and my HORSE back to the stable for me while I was getting my truck repaired, how many would be able to tow a gooseneck and how many would be able to tow a BP?

Well, almost every vehicle has a bumper hitch, but it's about 20/80 as to whether someone I know and trust has a 5th wheel for a gooseneck. The important thing here is to be able to transport your horse safely in a reasonable amount of time from his stable to whatever event you are participating in and then transport your horse back to his stable. The owner's question to me helped me decide to go with a BP. 

But where I am maybe 40% of towing vehicles have 5th wheels. Yet all of them have bumper hitches. If the odds were around 70% with 5th wheels, I would have probably gone with a gooseneck.

Just something to consider when buying a trailer.

nape


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

afellers7456 said:


> I have a 2 horse straight load and I am having trouble with one of my horses staying in after he loads, he will rush out immediately. I am afraid he will break the butt chain before I get the door close because he is so scared. I am now looking for a stock trailer thinking he wouldn't be so cramped.


It's doubtful that will help much except to give him the ability to charge out forwards instead of backwards, or worse yet, panic in transit. More training is required - charging out of the trailer, especially at loading, is dangerous. If there's a fear issue spend the time (over however long it takes) to desensitize your horse from the trailer and make it a happy place vs something that generates fear.

You may want to start your own thread on the topic if you want more help.


----------

